# Motor de ventilador Ulo y Luft no arranca, solo zumba



## nasher_87(ARG) (Feb 17, 2020)

Hola gente, les presento 2 casos de motor, uno es un ventilador de techo chino marca Ulo, de los típicos de que tiene el regulador en la 'caja' de la luminaria, comparte la instalación eléctrica (el cable sale del motor) de la luminaria; el segundo es un motor de ventilador de pie, ya baqueteado, lo encontré en la calle, marca Luft. Ambos tiene el mismo problema, zumba pero no arranca. Los dos son usados, no se cuanto uso o abuso tuvieron
En la caso del chino Ulo, logre identificar una de las velocidades, las únicas fotos que tengo cuando lo sacaron son estas, no es mucho problema, porque como estaban dañadas las llaves, puenteaba los cables como hice con un propio, le puse un regulador externo a la velocidad mas alta. Es cuando supongo que poniendo solo al alta solo zumba.


He aqui las fotos del motor

Solo tenia un cablecito que indicaría que el rojo y amarillo serian la linea


En caso del otro ventilador, hace exactamente lo mismo, no zumbaba pero me di cuenta que el fusible térmico estaría quemado (lo van a ver puenteado en una foto) y si ahora se energiza las bobinas, les adjunto las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

Al primer ventilador le falta el capacitor doble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, se conecta así :



Segundo ventilador ¿Gira libremente? El rotor está raspado de rozar ? Probalo con capacitor nuevo !


----------



## nasher_87(ARG) (Feb 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al primer ventilador le falta el capacitor doble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Primero, gracias por su ayuda.
Si, el problema es que me dieron el ventilador de techo totalmente desarmado, he ahi el problema, le sacaron todo y cortaron cables a lo loco para reutilizar las luminarias
Los negros supuse que eran juntos por que comparten grosor, despues de pelear con el que me lo dio, busco otra foto, no sabia si la haba sacado


No se haga problema por el capacitor doble (le pongo solo un capacitor simple) porque como no tiene las llaves selectoras, imaginase, me dieron una y esta destrozada. Pensaba, como hice con uno mio, lo conecte a la velocidad máxima y le puse un regulador externo
Suelo poner 2 capacitores en paralelo asi si se quema uno el otro me salva
¿Se puede saber que cable es de luminaria, capacitor y diferentes velocidades midiendo las resistencia de las bobinas?

Ventilador de pie: gira libremente, si se refiere a al raspado del eje, fui con un cepillo de metal, estaba muy sucio, en caso del rotor, el núcleo solo le pase un poco con el cepillo porque estaba cubierto con grasa seca. Lo del cepillo de metal lo hago habitualmente y nunca tuve problema
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2020)

El capacitor doble además es para las 3 velocidades


----------



## nasher_87(ARG) (Feb 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor doble además es para las 3 velocidades


Si, lo entiendo, pero voy a anular las otras 2 velocidades


----------



## nasher_87(ARG) (Feb 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El capacitor doble además es para las 3 velocidades


Como te preguntaba antes, midiendo la resistencia de cada cable (entre todos) se puede saber o al menos tener una idea de cuan es luminaria y el que iba el capacitor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2020)

Ahí arriba te subí el plano , seguramente otros colores de cable . . .


----------

